
The world in 2076: The population bomb has imploded - jseliger
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg23231001-400-the-world-in-2076-the-population-bomb-did-go-off-but-were-ok/?utm_campaign=Echobox&utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Twitter#link_time=1499341645
======
mariuolo
Paywall.

